# Help with Apples and coddling moths



## katehallberg (Sep 14, 2006)

I just joined and am eagerly awaiting more time to read more and more...  but right now I just want to ask about juicing apples with a Steam Extractor.   in the past I've used lots of small apples, tossed them in whole and extracted lovely juice.   this year I have larger apples, and many have coddling moths.   because they were large, I cut them in quarters, but didnt' remove the coddling moth damage-  have never done so with small apples either.    this time, though, I had some juice with a musty, possibly ketone flavor- similar to what you get if you don't get your beer off the yeast and it ferments past ethanol.      could it be the moth damaged areas?    did I expose nasty flavors by cutting and could I just do the large apples intact?   

one batch of apples weren't fully ripe either and the juice was not at all sweet- will the apples ripen as they sit in a cool environment?   or should I just save those bottles until some local exceptionally sweet juice comes out, mix them and make cider with champagne yeast?   If I use only the "not sweet" apples the cider would be too dry and tasteless; if I use only the very sweet stuff the alcohol content would be unbearable for me, very likely.

looking forward to reading more here.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 14, 2006)

Bienvenue, kate.  You lost me at the coddling moths (and the ketone).  

I'm thinking that ronjohn, our local brewmeister, will know what to tell you.


----------

